#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Νέα έκδοση του Fespa 10 EC

## Xάρης

Χθες, 22 Αυγούστου 2011, κυκλοφόρησε νέα έκδοση του Fespa 10 EC.
Είναι η υπ' αριθμό 5.1 και περιέχει αρκετές βελτιώσεις τις οποίες μπορείτε αναλυτικά να δείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

